# Deccox-M



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm thinking about using Deccox-m this year. Is the goat dose different from the calf? How many kids/for how long will a bag do. It's spendy but seems like it would be more convenient for me.

Does anyone in my area know if there is a place to get it (in or around Spokane, WA) or who has the cheapest shipping prices?


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Jefferspets.com is the cheapest that I've found and most reliable.

Yes, the dose is higher than the lable dose (which is for calves.)
I use it at the dose of 1/2 teaspoon per kid/ per bottle/ until they are about 3 weeks or 15#'s then I go up to 1 teaspoon per kid per lambar. I also start them at 5 days old. But, I live in the south so we have to fight coccidia from the beginning.
Kaye


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Kaye can you mix this with water or something and syringe to older kids?? no longer on bottle? We are using this here this year again too.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

guess you could, as it's made to be water soluable...but, I generally stop using it when I wean and go to Corid every 21 days until the doelings/bucks are about 6-7 mo. old. By this age I definately would want to have to catch them every day and drench. I wouldn't depend on putting it in the water as to each kid getting enough and as we all know, one off-taste in the water bucket and water intake shuts down. :sigh
Kaye

PS...who's being the smarty pants that labled *ME* as a first freshener??? :really :rofl


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

This was all VICKI's doing as you can see I am the OLD GOAT here. Not nice IMO just wait till Tim or Whim see thiers.


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

So with shipping from Jeffers it will cost me about $52. How long will this bag last? How many kids will it do-estimate? I am expecting kids from 9 doe's.
Kaye, you dose by bottle-what if they are getting more/less feedings? I do 4 for about a week then go to 3, then eventually to 2. Will I have to up the dose then?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

you just do it in one bottle per day.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

I think I kidded 12 does last yr and went through.... 4 bags maybe.... for SURE more than 3!


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Yikes! Maybe I will go with Corid...


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

I put it in the 1st bottle or lambar and the last of the day. My babies are on the lambar by 5 days old!
I raised 6 doelings and 2 bucklings and used 2 bags. They were weaned at about 3 months old and then went to corid.
I think for me the Decoxx-M in the lambar is just more convient than individually dosing twice a day. Once I finally get into a routine, it's easier for me to remember....meds go in lambar before I put the lid on. :sigh
Kaye


----------



## Rambar Ranch (Oct 25, 2007)

Does using deccox-m over corid for their coccidia meds better for younger kids? We've used Corid through their entire raising until about 6 months olds, Dosing every 19-20 days for 5 days. It seems more cost effective to use the corid than deccox-m. Is there a benefit over going the other way?

Ray


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Ray,
No, I don't really think there is a good/bad way of coccidia treating. As long as you do some type of prevention and use the correct doses.

I do mine this way because of convience to me. The cost is about the same,here. Corid can be bought off the shelf, $75/gallon (usually lasts about 1 kidding season) and Deccox-M ordered at $39./bag + shipping.

If I start getting fecals that say it's not doing it's job...I'll probably switch to another form of prevention. But so far these two are getting the results I want.
Kaye


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

for us it was definitely convenience.. decoxx M was lots easier...

thanks Kaye I was remembering I did it 2x a day too!

I also bottle or lambar longer.... more like 5months on most of them.... I had 6 doelings.... then whatever bucklings I had until they sold... did keep 2... 

I intend to start with decoxx M... it worked for us so I am happy with it... but I have a bottle of corid for if I can't continue...


----------



## Rambar Ranch (Oct 25, 2007)

I must be confused this morning, sorry. I meant to say we use Di-methox 40% and do the 5 day treatment every 19-20 days. Does this make sense?
Ray


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

:needcoffee Maybe this is the problem??
Di-methox 40% works great for some. I've just never used it but have come close to ordering it a few times. I just depend on fecals and so far the two mentioned are working.
Kaye


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Wait a minute I thought that decox-m was once a day feeding at least that is what I did 2 yrs ago when I used it. Don't ever remember it being mentioned as twice a day. How much are you using Kaye? total per day.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

:biggrin Yes, it WAS....until last year when I started getting rises in egg counts...went to twice a day and egg counts went way back down.

I use it at the dose of 1/2 teaspoon per kid/ per bottle/ until they are about 3 weeks or 15#'s then I go up to 1 teaspoon per kid per lambar. I also start them at 5 days old.

Ok, this is what I posted......but I use it only in the am/pm feedings. Not the mid day. up to 15#'s and they get 1/2 teaspoon- twice a day, over that, a full teaspoon twice a day. I don't feed my kids milk as often as most do, nor as long on several times a day. I also don't measure each bottle nor the lambar milk. I put it in and they drink until they're full. Most of my kids by the time they're 3 weeks old are up to a gallon of milk or more a day. I've generally got a bottle/bucket calf here and can put what's left in the lambar in them. Then I know to cut back on the milk at the next feeding or up it if none's left. Nothing goes to waste here.

I just can't say everything I do is written in stone...cause I have to change things to go along with the kids,fecals, weights, ect... sorry Sondra...guess I should have posted more on changes.
Kaye


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks well last year didn't use it and used Demethox 40% but I was not good at keeping tract of dates etc like I should have so am going back to the pd in the lambar.


----------



## Melissa (Oct 27, 2007)

I use Decox M kinda like Kaye but I do 1/2 teaspoon morning and evening feedings = 1 teaspoon a day. I just feel like I've missed something if I didn't do it for EACH bottle (don't count the middle feedings the first few days) for older kids/does I have corid on hand. and I like to dissolve the decox m in a LITTLE water first (like maybe 1/8 cup or less) I find it mixes better.

-Melissa


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Sondra said:


> Wait a minute I thought that decox-m was once a day feeding at least that is what I did 2 yrs ago when I used it.


I've been using mine once a day. Well, I did last couple of years anyway. But I don't keep all my kids till they're 3 months old either, most are sold and gone, so my bag of Decox-M lasts longer. I keep what I need in a jar, with the directions written on the jar. If I was giving stuff every 19ish days, I know I'd forget to do it here & there. Once a day is very routine for me, like making the coffee, now _that_ I can remember! :biggrin


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

me too Stacy


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I have used the bag Decox-M in the lamb bar. I will probably used again this year. 

For those of you who use Di-Mexthox 40% - from what I read it is an injectable. How do you use it? 

I am placing an order from Jeffers now and need to get the supplies that I need.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

draw it up in the syringe then remove needle and drench


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Di-Mexthox 40% is what I almost always use, though because of my hectic shedule now I may move to Deccox-m I write down on the calender Di every 21 days which means Do it! 
Di 1 , Di 2, Di 3, Di 4, Di 5 
I have used it as an injectable once in the jugular of a calf with pneumonia, which is what it is intended for. 
other than that as a prevention I use it at 1cc per 10 lbs day one .5 cc per 10 lbs of goat kid days 2-5 no reduction if fighting off a suspected infection. I put it in their bottles, or syringe it down their little throat. Mean goat mom that I am.


----------

